# FS:55g Acrylic Setup (Tank/Stand/Substrate/Extras) $150 OB0



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's been a while guys!

I've been winding down my 55g goldfish setup and as the last pleco and SAE have found a new gig in my neighbor's aquarium, it's time to get this setup out of my parent's place:

*$125 OBO, No parting out.*









Dimensions: 
36"x16"x22". The whole shebang stands 4'6.

Comes with:
- 2" of 3M Colorquartz Black Sand (awesome sand, but discontinued).
- Magfloat algae magnet, the acrylic one.
- Novus polish/scratch remover kit for acrylic.
- Fluval 3+ submersible filter and inserts.
- Driftwood to fit tank (2.5' manzanita branch)

The filter:









The driftwood:


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Tried to pm you but your inbox is full!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fixed! And hopefully the pictures are working now, too!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. Still available!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. Still available.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. Reduced


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump.


----------



## jmckitty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey, just PMed you


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump!!!


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

still available?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekly bump.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Reduced to $125.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wanted to get thise but dont have a car to go to ur place. U able to deliver? I can pay extra.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey @King-eL, at the moment I don't have access to a car big enough to fit the setup, but I will let you know if I find a truck to borrow!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Closed! Off my hands at last


----------

